# Can i use a makita router with a makita template guide with a porter cable jig?



## oshinobi (Jun 17, 2009)

Can anyone help me or know whether I can use a makita router with my makita template guide with a porter cable jig? Help! Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums oshinobi.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

oshinobi said:


> Can anyone help me or know whether I can use a makita router with my makita template guide with a porter cable jig? Help! Thanks.


Many members, myself included, rarely give advice to anonymous members. This a a very friendly knowledgeable forum so why not edit your profile with a first name, country, city and woodworking experience then I'm sure you will get all the help you ask for.


----------

